# Hats off to all of you



## drinkdosequis (Sep 5, 2006)

Yesterday was my first smoke since finding this forum.  I have learned so much here and it was a success.  I thank you and so do all my friends!


----------



## meowey (Sep 5, 2006)

Good looking grub.  I'm familiar with that smoker. (he he)

Thanks for posting the pics.

Meowey


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

drinkdosequis,
     Nice looking ribs and fatty! Also, I like the arrangement that you have. Very mobile and very neat..... also, nice back yard. I'm sure you enjoy it. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------

